Ask HN: I am trying to map efforts to model Covid-19 spread online. Got tips? - martin_vejmelka
======
martin_vejmelka
The repo, where I'm adding them is here:

[https://github.com/vejmelkam/covid19-models](https://github.com/vejmelkam/covid19-models)

I appreciate any additions on top of the (little) that's there. Especially
anything not in English, which is harder to find.

